# Canary Grass for goats?



## Pygmys in Pink (Sep 17, 2012)

I live in WA state and am thinking about buying canary grass hay for my pygmy goats for the winter. Thoughts?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 22, 2012)

I am not familiar with canary grass.  I googled it of course, which doesn't mean much in terms of a solid answer for your question obviously, and is sounds like it is kind of tough and coarse.  A few folks on other forums mentioned their animals refusing to eat it.  Maybe you could just get a couple bales to try first.


----------

